# yorkshire adders



## gavla2009 (Jul 9, 2009)

does anyone know of any places local to bradford where adders are likely to be?i know its pretty late in the year now but ive seen them down south later than this, any help is welcome thanks alot :2thumb:


----------



## geodaryl (Jan 17, 2009)

aren't they protected?


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Most people wont disclose where they are, as although your intentions are probably honest some people might be reluctant as they dont want the wrong kind of person to find out where adders are.


But any heathy areas, scrubland are worth a try!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

It is rather late in the season for easy observations however if you choose the correct weather conditions you may be lucky.

If you do go out please make survey you do not touch or interfere with them as they are easily stressed.

Also make sure the muppets (public!) do not see what you are doing.

Never tell anyone on an open forum where you have been observing them as there are too many t*ats out there!

Other than that if you are lucky to see one enjoy!


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

Plenty of adders round here! Going out looking again tomorrow.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Richcymru said:


> Plenty of adders round here! Going out looking again tomorrow.


Those are Sheep!:lol2:


----------



## sinderman (Aug 19, 2007)

Richcymru said:


> Plenty of adders round here! Going out looking again tomorrow.


pics would be good

roger


----------

